# Mice Plague in Eastern Australia



## vevster (May 29, 2021)

The footage is unbelievable


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (May 29, 2021)

I am scared to click the link


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 29, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am scared to click the link


Same.  I'll take your word for it


----------



## vevster (May 29, 2021)

C’mon guys!  They say the mice will be eaten by snakes, then they will have a snake plague.


----------



## Kanky (May 29, 2021)

Australia is a terrible place.


----------



## mensa (May 29, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am scared to click the link


Me too. I can see me now as I sleep, screaming and clawing my dh something awful cause I'm having a nightmare about them thangs...I dare not even call their names out loud.


----------



## lesedi (May 30, 2021)

I'd faint if I saw that many mice


----------



## BonBon (May 30, 2021)

Im out. Sheesh


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 30, 2021)

I want to know more but I'm not clicking. How'd this happen? Is this somehow related to the fires? Are the mice fleeing and bombarding the areas nearby?


----------



## vevster (May 30, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I want to know more but I'm not clicking. How'd this happen? Is this somehow related to the fires? Are the mice fleeing and bombarding the areas nearby?


It’s related to a lot of rain following a drought. One farmer said, then run up pant legs—- the outside of them if you are lucky   But please click to see more!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 30, 2021)

vevster said:


> It’s related to a lot of rain following a drought. One farmer said, then run up pant legs—- the outside of them if you are lucky   But please click to see more!









Now you know ain't no way I'm clicking with that tiny bit of info you just shared.


----------



## awhyley (May 30, 2021)

Apparently, they have mice problems every decade or so, but my question is 'where are the cats'?  (eta; Clicked the vid.  If I was a cat, I wasn't bothering).


----------



## BonBon (May 30, 2021)

Now I'm watching Sky News Australia and PETA are recommending the catch and release method lol

I'm in tears over some of this coverage. 

Mice in the pants guy says if PETA is going to help catch 3 million mice then DM him.


----------



## vevster (May 30, 2021)

BonBon said:


> Now I'm watching Sky News Australia and PETA are recommending the catch and release method lol
> 
> I'm in tears over some of this coverage.
> 
> Mice in the pants guy says if PETA is going to help catch 3 million mice then DM him.


PETA is insane.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 30, 2021)

PETA is what they need. They’ll kill the mice and say it’s the humane thing to do.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 31, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> e
> 
> Now you know ain't no way I'm clicking with that tiny bit of info you just shared.


Perfect response, prince and all 
I was thinking the same thing.

I CANNOT.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 31, 2021)

I have questions

bed legs in hot water, how long do they think water will stay hot

catch and release method, why catch to release right back into the community

why is there a resurgence after every 10 years, sounds like the cicadas   

why haven't they found a solution to the problem, after all they have 10 whole years to figure it out, they must like the mice 

I just can not click on that link


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 1, 2021)

Yeah I'm crazy and I watched it. Its not too bad but the footage is wild. 
And pooh on them if they don't know what to do about it. You're supposed to live and learn but if you don't then....what?


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 1, 2021)

Wow!!!!!     That's just awful, I find it interesting that the guy in the interview has a Suicide Prevention banner behind him.  .....I could see how this would impact a very fagile population.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 1, 2021)

In my experience with stray cats, catch and release means catch the animal, spay or neuter it and release it back.  Did PETA just recommend somebody do 3 million mouse vasectomies' and hysterectomies, give them time to heal and release them back?

Ain't nobody got time for alladat.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 1, 2021)

Ok, I watched the video and I think that Australia has gone too far this time and that we need to launch it into space. It was bad enough when they just had kangaroos and poisonous spiders everywhere, but this is too much. Just throw the whole thing away and start over.


----------



## nysister (Jun 4, 2021)

I was reading about that. I honestly have no words.


----------



## mensa (Jun 4, 2021)

BonBon said:


> Now I'm watching Sky News Australia and PETA are recommending the catch and release method lol
> 
> I'm in tears over some of this coverage.
> 
> Mice in the pants guy says if PETA is going to help catch 3 million mice then DM him.


Release where?????

They should be killed.  "I said what I said!"


----------



## BonBon (Jun 11, 2021)

I feel bad about this - but I know what its like when you have enough of a pest that you start trying crazy stuff.


Video: Farmer creates makeshift mouse incinerator during NSW plague | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Kanky (Jun 12, 2021)

BonBon said:


> I feel bad about this - but I know what its like when you have enough of a pest that you start trying crazy stuff.
> 
> 
> Video: Farmer creates makeshift mouse incinerator during NSW plague | Daily Mail Online


He is actually killing them with fire. People say that all the time, but this is the first time I’ve ever seen it done.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 13, 2021)

I am horrified. I would move. We sold one of our fixer upper homes because we found a mouse running up the stairs. We found a hole where they came in from outside. The house was built in 1864. So I was not even going to bother. Someone even told me they may live in the roof of older houses. Thank god dh understood. After that its all newly built homes. They are sealed. But I am terrified of them going into our garage whenever we open it. We live in the country and there is already proof that they are outside.

I had a sibling die from getting a disease from a rat when we were toddlers. We lived in the country and field Mice would run into the house from outside. I cannot deal with rats at all...


----------

